# Patches



## TeddyMags (Feb 12, 2020)

Hey everyone, I am looking to get into collecting patches with my 3 year old son. I think that it would be great to try and get a patch from every department here in MA. I am a police officer and would be willing to trade department patches. I have seen some good sites on the interwebs but I figured that I'd ask to see if anyone wanted to trade first. Thanks, and be safe!!


----------

